# How is my computer identified?



## funberry (Jul 8, 2009)

I play an online game as 2 different characters. One day I play as human, the next day I play as beast. 
Between sessions, I clear all cookies (using CCleaner), I get a new IP (release/renew DHCP lease). I keep Flash Player diabled ( avoid flash object detection). I read all email in plain text ( avoid HTML web bugs from gaming site emails).
I thought I was doing everything needed to prevent identification of my computer, with the above 4 steps.

Looks like I was wrong.

The other day I build a new computer for my sister, and when finished, I just connected to my game site for the fun of it, to get a eyeball test of her video speed ( she's got a better card in there than mine). When I logged in, the game site tells me:

"LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE USING A NEW COMPUTER, WOULD YOU LIKE US TO REMEMBER THIS COMPUTER FOR FUTURE USE..."

WHOAAA!!!
You mean, with my 4 steps above, they were NOT thinking my computer was different each time?
What exactly could they have been seeing about my computer that made it seem the same each time? 
( It's surprising they were letting me in, since they have a policy of 1 account per user)

The Windows serial on sister's machine was the same as on my machine ( ok, just for testing)

NIC cards I understand cannot propagate their MAC address further than ONE hop on the web connection.

So what are they seeing?

What else about my hardware is visible to a remote site?

I understand, if there was a dedicated executable running on my machine, it could spy various serial numbers and send them to a web site. 
But I do not have any executables installed on my machine from the game site.

Could Microsoft (through the Web Service mechanism) provide a standardized way for 3-rd parties to obtain some info on one's machine ?
Microsoft of course does have executables running on my machine, able to send out data --if nothing else, through the Windows Update mechanism.
And they do have to retrieve and save hardware serial data, to detect changes, and know when to slap you with a "Reactivation" request.

There could be many gamers who could potentially be interested in the answers to these questions.

PS. I run XP pro, 'cause it's 20% faster than Vista with my browser

Cheers


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

The game site probably let you create two accounts from the same computer as there are computers out there which are used by multiple people.

As for the issue of how they are identifying you, does it really matter if they know what computer you are playing from?


----------



## funberry (Jul 8, 2009)

Not so, 
if I forgot to clear cookies or change IP, i was told " you cannot create another account from this computer"

In any case, running 2 accounts is not my problem, that is solved.

My original question remains unanswered:

Does anyone know if there is any other information besides the "4 steps" I mentioned, which could be seen by a website ??

thank you
I would greatly appreciate a competent answer.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Many websites can read your public IP address. From there, your country can and state can be guessed.


----------



## funberry (Jul 8, 2009)

That's one of the 4 things I already know


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

A lot of it can depend on what security level you have your firewall, Internet, and other security programs set to. Low security can mean no prompts for certain things such as ActiveX. Having that can expose the computer to security risks, but high security settings in firewalls generally will mean less exposure.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

What internet browser do you use?


----------



## funberry (Jul 8, 2009)

I use IE6


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

That's probably how they are identifying you, IE6 is old and out of date.

You should use a browser like Firefox, Opera or IE8.


----------



## funberry (Jul 8, 2009)

any opinion on Chrome?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Haven't tried Chrome, heard good stuff about it though.

I use Opera.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't really use Chrome, and mainly use IE8. I haven't had any major problems with it, despite the fact that it is still relatively new.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tried chrome once and had some problems displaying some websites. (italized fonts on some sites.) Tried checking the settings and still having the same problems, went back to firefox after that.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

By accepting the terms and agreement of the site it probably download a small piece of software like ActiveX. This would then check your System Information (Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Info) and upload the data to the server.
No personal information would of been uploaded (Serial key numbers, passwords ect.)
It will then log your PCs NIC mac address and your Public IP.



> ( It's surprising they were letting me in, since they have a policy of 1 account per user)


You can log into 1 account on any number of PCs at one time and this will be Ok. What they are saying is your not allowed 2 accounts for yourself.

Just a note, blocking the required ActiveX for that website will not allow you to log into your account until it has been enabled again.


----------

